# 2nd Annual Michigan Youth Hunt Contest



## gimpbob (Mar 7, 2006)

IR john said:


> *This years 2007 Youth Hunt was full of action packed, no stop action!*
> 
> The kids arrived on Friday 9-21-07, prizes were passed out.
> 
> ...


ahh my deer is a big 9 points =(


----------



## TimberlineBuilding (Oct 10, 2007)

Congrats to this years winners and last years! I can let you guys know that John and Ernie are both great guys. If this opportunity comes around again you should take it! Cheers ... to a couple guys who believe in passing on the tradition!


----------

